# Spezifikationen Profibus DP-V0;1;2



## Markus (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir wer sagen welche funktionen welcher stand unterstützt?

DP V0
DP V1
DP V2

gibts shcon was neueres?

oder wo ich die infos dazu finde?

danke!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo Markus,

eine kurze Erklärung findest du in diesem Dokument:
http://www.dke.de/dke/img/aktuell/profibus.pdf

Genauere Information müssten in den Standards und Normen zu finden sein, wie sie in diesem Topic genannt (na gut, kopiert :wink: ) wurden:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1122

Man findet zahlreiche links, wenn man z.Bsp. nach "IEC 61158-2" googelt.

Oder auch: www.profibus.com


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## joker (13 Juli 2004)

*Profibus DP V0;V1;V2*

DP V0 = zyklischer Dienst => Datenaustausch
DP V1 = azyklischer & zyklischer Dienst=> Parametrierung, Diagnose & zyklischer Datenaustausch
DP V2 = azyklischer & zyklischer Dienst=> Parametrierung, Diagnose & zyklischer Datenaustausch & Slavekommunikation untereinander zur Synchronisation von Drives ( Antrieben ) als Beispiel.


----------



## Markus (13 Juli 2004)

thx!


----------

